# Battlestar Galactica S03E03 10/13/06 "Exodus"



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Holly Frak...what a fantastics ep... 

Hate to say I told you so...but no politics in this ep, either  

Sharon's line of Adama would never lie to her really cut deep...it's going to be very interesting...


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

Ol' Tigh is finally wising up about Ellen!!


----------



## Domandred (Sep 8, 2006)

Honestly I thought the episode was kind of boring except for the first 15 minutes, and the last 5.

However it's what I call a setup episode. It set up three or four different arcs for the rest of the season and the next few episodes.

Next week I think will kick major butt.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

For a second there, I thought Osama bin Tigh was going to behead Ellen...

Speaking of Tigh, how unusual is it for Amanda Plummer to be the second craziest-looking person in a show?


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

Interesting that the Cylons build up an aversion to the restoration process.


----------



## Domandred (Sep 8, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> For a second there, I thought Osama bin Tigh was going to behead Ellen...


Me thinks that will get tied up next episode or the one after one way or another.


----------



## Win Joy Jr (Oct 1, 2001)

vman41 said:


> Interesting that the Cylons build up an aversion to the restoration process.


He said that it was getting more painful each time...

Maybe a flaw? Perhaps there is not an unlimited number of times they can download?


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

I can't believe Roslyn shared with Anders as much information as she did... I think Anders now knows, or at least suspects, that the baby is the hybrid. So that makes four that now know? Adama, Roslyn, Doc Coddle, and Anders?


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Domandred said:


> Me thinks that will get tied up next episode or the one after one way or another.


I'm guessing Tigh will use his loyal wife to their advantage, having her feed false or misleading informaton to the skinjobs.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Something I read about this season



Spoiler



The Cylons fall victom to some kind of desease/virus, maybe it's related to what Al was talking about err the pain after downloading, maybe it's introduced in the new batches.


----------



## cyke93 (Jan 29, 2004)

much better than last weeks... now the question is .. how many episodes before lee loses the weight hahaha


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

About the previews



Spoiler



"Two battlestars have just jumped in, Adama is back!"

Well as if I didn't see it coming that Lee would decide to go back too, they didn't have to spoil it so blatently!


----------



## Chandler Mike (Mar 29, 2002)

A little bit annoyed by the fake ending from last week...obviously Callie ends up hearing the gunshots AFTER her hubby knocks her down, but last week, we hear them as she's running...

But oh well, was still cool.

I agree with whoever said that about Sharon saying Adama wouldn't like to her...that did cut deep...


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

vertigo235 said:


> About the previews
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard that also. I wonder.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Chandler Mike said:


> I agree with whoever said that about Sharon saying Adama wouldn't like to her...that did cut deep...


I don't remember, but did Adama actually know about what happened to the baby?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Chandler Mike said:


> A little bit annoyed by the fake ending from last week...obviously Callie ends up hearing the gunshots AFTER her hubby knocks her down, but last week, we hear them as she's running...


well, the gunshots could have been the toasters' ambush of the insurgents...which was happening close enough to the mass execution...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

vman41 said:


> Interesting that the Cylons build up an aversion to the restoration process.


made me wonder how many times Kara has killed Leoben...yet he remains cheerful...


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Speaking of Tigh, how unusual is it for Amanda Plummer to be the second craziest-looking person in a show?


:up: Well done.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

drew2k said:


> I can't believe Roslyn shared with Anders as much information as she did... I think Anders now knows, or at least suspects, that the baby is the hybrid.


Would Anders even know that there _was_ a hybrid so as to suspect that this baby is the one? Didn't all that play out while he was still on Caprica? Even if he was back with the fleet by then, I wouldn't think that Boomer's pregnancy would have been common knowledge, and he's just a civilian.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

When Al was relating the story of how the insurgents left him to die slowly and Doral sarcastically said, "Gee, what a nobal race", I really hoped that Baltar would have had the stones to remind him that they were about to mow down dozens of people in cold blood.


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

Anubys said:


> made me wonder how many times Kara has killed Leoben...yet he remains cheerful...


Leoben said in the first episode (don't remeber which part) that it was the 5th time she had killed him.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Chandler Mike said:


> A little bit annoyed by the fake ending from last week...obviously Callie ends up hearing the gunshots AFTER her hubby knocks her down, but last week, we hear them as she's running...


Not only that, but when we see her running from Chief's POV, she doesn't get tossed down the hill. The blocking is completely different.


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Not only that, but when we see her running from Chief's POV, she doesn't get tossed down the hill. The blocking is completely different.


Yes, I noticed that too. They changed this so much from the end of the previous episode. I'm very disappointed in this blatant continuity error. Otherwise, another excellent episode.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

busyba said:


> Would Anders even know that there _was_ a hybrid so as to suspect that this baby is the one? Didn't all that play out while he was still on Caprica? Even if he was back with the fleet by then, I wouldn't think that Boomer's pregnancy would have been common knowledge, and he's just a civilian.


After four months on New Caprica and his involvement with Tyrol as an insurgent, I think he would know about Sharon's and Helo's baby.

Anders knew about the Farm on Caprica and the Cylons interest in having children, and it was revvealed in this episode that Tyrol assisted Helo in scattering what they though were Helo's baby's ashes. I'm guessing then that somewhere in the four months they've been working together against the Cylons that Tyrol would have discussed this with Anders.

Now Roslyn stresses to Anders that the baby is to be protected at all costs and may be the shape of things to come. After she said that, I think he had a knowing look on hs face, so I think Anders defiitely suspects who/what the baby is ...


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Meh. Boring setup for future eps. Next.

The revelation of increasingly painful resurrections was a huge plot development, though. If the Cylons start to fear resurrection, they might have to change their tactics. Not only that, but it might force a psychological change on them. They're already pining for "love"; add to that a fear of death/resurrection and they may begin to be a little less cold, arrogant, and godlike--more human, maybe. [Edit: Or maybe some will just go plain crazy.]

Will there come a point when a Cylon actually rejects resurrection? Will he sign a DNR to put an end to it all? I can see two conflicting desires: the desire to find "true love", and the desire to end the pain of resurrection.

Or maybe the writers will forget all about it and go in a different direction.


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

Chandler Mike said:


> A little bit annoyed by the fake ending from last week...obviously Callie ends up hearing the gunshots AFTER her hubby knocks her down, but last week, we hear them as she's running...


Plus she was already in the woods (running) by the time of the gunshots. Here he tackled her well short of the treeline.

Obviously they decided to rework the whole sequence for this episode, apparently sometime after they finished shooting on the previous ep. Which just shows how much they are really making things up as they go along. But what's really strange to me is that they chose show the original version of the scene in the opening of this ep., thus making the discrepencies that much more obvious (even for someone who missed or forgot the previous episode)!?


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

Mike Farrington said:



> Yes, I noticed that too. They changed this so much from the end of the previous episode. I'm very disappointed in this blatant continuity error. Otherwise, another excellent episode.


In comics they call it a retcon, or retroactive continuity, and it's as much BS here as it is there. The ending to the previous episode was just for shock value. They could've had the same thing happen, minus her being in the way of their shots.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

NoThru22 said:


> In comics they call it a retcon, or retroactive continuity, and it's as much BS here as it is there. The ending to the previous episode was just for shock value. They could've had the same thing happen, minus her being in the way of their shots.


A retcon is inserting something new into an old storyline. This is a pure and simple continuity error.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

So nobody wants to try to answer my question? 

Does Adama actually know about Hera? I don't remember from that episode if he was involved or if the Pres kept it from him.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

I noticed the Tivo said it was part 1 and considered waiting until next week to watch, and I wish I had, I'm impatient. I thought it was an OK episode and expected mostly setup.

I wonder how long until we get a 6 month fast forward and Lee is svelt again.

Z


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Ok I went back and watched "Downlaoded", it appears to me that only the doctor, the president, and the presidents assistant (the indian girl), were involved with what happened to the baby.

I'm assuming that Adama doesn't know anything about it.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Anubys said:


> well, the gunshots could have been the toasters' ambush of the insurgents...which was happening close enough to the mass execution...


That's what I thought, too, after this ep.


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 12, 2005)

This episode was a step in the right direction IMO. The whole oricale side story gives me hope they have not dropped the whole profacy storyline. If adama did not know about the hera being alive that would really surprise me. I just don't see the doctor and roselyn making such a big decision with out consulting the old man. I hope next weeks episode is finally the one blanders gets offed.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

vikingguy said:


> I just don't see the doctor and roselyn making such a big decision with out consulting the old man.


They would if they thought he wouldn't approve. I just think that if he knew, he would have been involved (on screen).


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

vertigo235 said:


> Ok I went back and watched "Downlaoded", it appears to me that only the doctor, the president, and the presidents assistant (the indian girl), were involved with what happened to the baby.
> 
> I'm assuming that Adama doesn't know anything about it.


I always assumed that he knew...I guess this is good news since Sharon can't say that he lied to her...now the question is: will she believe that he didn't know...


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 12, 2005)

Anubys said:


> I always assumed that he knew...I guess this is good news since Sharon can't say that he lied to her...now the question is: will she believe that he didn't know...


Very good point it will really really put her trust of adama to the ulimate test. I just hope this time the writers have a long term plan and will follow up on all these storylines they started this episode. I know a lot of you like when the show is grey. I think the show is better when the spylons are portraided as ruthless and evil like they were this episode. The one spylon said what I was waiting for when he said if things don't get better we can just nuke the city. I am looking forward to next week.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> A retcon is inserting something new into an old storyline. This is a pure and simple continuity error.


A retcon can also be going back in time and saying "This is how it really happened" so I think it applies here.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

NoThru22 said:


> A retcon can also be going back in time and saying "This is how it really happened" so I think it applies here.


But here they didn't really go back in time. Between the two episodes, no time passed.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

I must have missed something in last week's episode. What happened to the Chief's beard? Did it just disappear?


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Yet another great episode for me. I don't think Adama knew about the baby. I wouldn't be surprised if Anders knew about the baby. When he greeted Sharon on the surface he acted as if they were friends. Also, he knew that she was pregnant when they were on Caprica. Helo was telling anyone who had a problem with trusting her that she was carrying his child.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

David Platt said:


> I must have missed something in last week's episode. What happened to the Chief's beard? Did it just disappear?


Yes, it was just shaved off from one ep to the next, despite the fact that no time is supposed to have passed (an in fact the beginning of this ep had a "one hour earlier" segment). No explanation. The actor was probably just sick of it.

In addition to the weirdness of Cally running down the hill toward the people above her on the hill (figure that one out), I also thought it was odd when Doc Cottle said to D'Anna that it was Cylon blood on him because "a number five got shot up" or something like that. During that scene I assumed he was patching up the Brother Cavil from the failed execution. However, later we see that that Cavil died and was resurrected, so what Cylon was Doc Cottle working on?

What would cause D'Anna to have prophetic dreams that would lead her to the truth about the baby?


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

devdogaz said:


> Yes, it was just shaved off from one ep to the next, despite the fact that no time is supposed to have passed (an in fact the beginning of this ep had a "one hour earlier" segment). No explanation. The actor was probably just sick of it.
> 
> In addition to the weirdness of Cally running down the hill toward the people above her on the hill (figure that one out), I also thought it was odd when Doc Cottle said to D'Anna that it was Cylon blood on him because "a number five got shot up" or something like that. During that scene I assumed he was patching up the Brother Cavil from the failed execution. However, later we see that that Cavil died and was resurrected, so what Cylon was Doc Cottle working on?
> 
> What would cause D'Anna to have prophetic dreams that would lead her to the truth about the baby?


Wasn't there more than one Brother Cavil with the convoy?


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

vman41 said:


> Interesting that the Cylons build up an aversion to the restoration process.


Maybe during restoration they "re-live" each death as part of the download, so it hurts more and more.


----------



## marcello696 (Jun 18, 2004)

super dave said:


> Maybe during restoration they "re-live" each death as part of the download, so it hurts more and more.


This is also what Im thinking. The cylons are still evolving and becoming more human with each passing day. I think to live and die so many times eventually will become something the cylons will try very hard to avoid as the mental and physical strain will become too much to bear.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

PJO1966 said:


> Wasn't there more than one Brother Cavil with the convoy?


OK, assuming that's correct, why would they bring one of them back to be fixed up by Doc Cottle and leave the other one on the side of the road to die?


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Doc Coddle said he was working on one of the "Five models" that had been injured due to the upswing in insurgent activity. (Or something along those lines.) I took that to mean it was a skinjob that was attacked in the city, not necessarily one of the skinjobs that was away from the city on the execution detail ...


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

The butchering of the firing squad scene was annoying. I never complain about continuity errors where a guy is wearing the wrong shirt or something, but seriuosly, that was annoyingly obvious and such a critical scene. There didn't even seem to be any effort in making the scences match up. I guess that's what frustrated me the most.

Overall, I have loved the 1st two (three) episodes and where the show has gone/is going.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

busyba said:


> When Al was relating the story of how the insurgents left him to die slowly and Doral sarcastically said, "Gee, what a nobal race", I really hoped that Baltar would have had the stones to remind him that they were about to mow down dozens of people in cold blood.


But see, that was ok. They were just executing a lawful warrant of death signed by the President.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

*"All right, everybody be cool, this is a prophecy!"*


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

JETarpon said:


> But see, that was ok. They were just executing a lawful warrant of death signed by the President.


But forcing the President to sign it at gunpoint was ok also?


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Sherminator said:


> But forcing a gun into the President to get him to sign it was ok also?


No, it wasn't OK. That was noble.


----------



## nedthelab (Oct 4, 2002)

vertigo235 said:


> They would if they thought he wouldn't approve. I just think that if he knew, he would have been involved (on screen).


He can deny it if he doesnt/didnt know - could prove useful


----------



## kenr (Dec 26, 1999)

David Platt said:


> I must have missed something in last week's episode. What happened to the Chief's beard? Did it just disappear?


It's explained in the episode 303 podcast. It's something to do with filming parts of episode 3 after filming some other future episodes where the actor is somewhere else without a beard. The podcast has some "spoilers", but not much more of a spoiler than the title of this weeks episode.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

kenr said:


> It's explained in the episode 303 podcast. It's something to do with filming parts of episode 3 after filming some other future episodes where the actor is somewhere else without a beard. The podcast has some "spoilers", but not much more of a spoiler than the title of this weeks episode.


They should call Hollywood, where this amazing new technology called "make-up" has been invented...


----------



## danplaysbass (Jul 19, 2004)

When the insurgents attacked the firing squad did they kill all the human police officers that were there too? I can't remember. I do remember the one dude took his mask off and ran (I guess the guilt got to him).


----------



## Big_Daddy (Nov 20, 2002)

Aside from the goofy continuity errors (the Callie shooting scene, the Chief's beard) it was overall a good episode. And thankfully free of political satire - not that I mind it, i just don't want to wade through 1,000 posts complaining/debating it!

An interesting parallel is Deanna (Lucy Lawless) being given prophetic visions from the human Gods, similar to how Rosalyn got them, even with the Kammalla association.

Like you all, I expected Tigh to whip out his gun and shoot his wife. It'll be interesting to see what happens, if he continues to defend her as he's done in the past. I'm still interested to see how the "collaborators" like Gaeta are handled - I hope this doesn't get dropped as the story moves forward.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I hate the "one hour earlier" cop out.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

danplaysbass said:


> When the insurgents attacked the firing squad did they kill all the human police officers that were there too? I can't remember. I do remember the one dude took his mask off and ran (I guess the guilt got to him).


Well, it was hard to tell, but in both versions (the one where Callie rolls down the hill, and the one where she just runs away), it looked like at the last moment the guards all broke away around the trucks. My impression was that they knew it was coming, that part of the plan was for them to get away, and that they were pretty clumsy about it (i.e., not slipping off one or two at a time in different directions).


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

good episode that would be much better in HDTV


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

drew2k said:


> I can't believe Roslyn shared with Anders as much information as she did... I think Anders now knows, or at least suspects, that the baby is the hybrid. So that makes four that now know? Adama, Roslyn, Doc Coddle, and Anders?


As seen on the show they resistance has no clue about operational security.

When Ellen was brought in after it was know that she leaked the map to the Cylons, there was no effort to keep her from running into Sharon. So a cute scene where she asks why Sharon is there, but they shouldn't have let a known security risk know they were working with a skinjob. It isn't impossible that Ellen might have escaped or smuggled the information out to the Cylons.

Announcing to the rescued prisoners that Galactica is coming, when the injured Brother Cavil might be able to hear could have compromised the whole escape plan. He dies, brings the info back to the Cylons, and they position extra base ships to trap Galactica. Oops.

Running up to the convoy after the attack without any masks or disguise where the injured Brother Cavil could have seen you and remembered your faces. Basically the entire resistance team used for that op should now assume that they are exposed and now have to stay in hiding until the Galactica can rescue them. 
(If everything works out fine, no big deal, they act as a security force for the rescued prisoners for a few days. But if the plan goes bad, or something unexpected comes up they have to stay in hiding for much longer; making them much less useful to the resistance)

Roslin giving Anders all those hints about the baby and how she is the highest priority, which was bad enough. But then she repeats it to the assigned guards in the middle of a big meeting of the resistance, so now everyone there (and possibly Ellen, depending on how close she was before she barged it) knows there is something special about the kid.

The writers seem much more interested in a neat scene than in thinking through the implications.
Ellen and Sharon bristle at each other
Chief makes a dramatic statement to the prisoners
Chief runs up and great Roslin.
All the plotting tied up in one scene, followed by the dramatic entrance of Ellen.

I'd rather they had to work a little harder to set the scene up so they can have the lines they want and still have the characters act like they have a clue.


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

I wonder if "Brother Cavil" (or are we just calling him "Al" for QL convenience?) is more susceptible to the pain of resurrection being the most physically mature model and Leoben and the ladies are all younger.

Also, in scenes in Baltar's office, we usually see 2 Cavils as the camera pans around the room. I'm assuming that the Cylons are only bringing models that are known to the New Capricans so that they can keep their remaining sleeper agents well hidden.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I was expecting Baltar to man up a little in this episode. I guess he needs a bit more time for that still.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Jonathan_S said:


> The writers seem much more interested in a neat scene than in thinking through the implications.


That seems to be a running theme on the show. As a science-fiction fan (and science fan), their complete ignorance of and lack of interest in science, or even plot consistancy when dealing with science (i.e., they don't even bother to be consistant with the stuff they make up), bothered the living hell out of me until I forced myself to see the show as simply not science fiction. Then, I started enjoying it a lot more.

It's great drama. The fact that they have no interest in thinking things through, and are simply interested in the moment that's on the screen, is a problem. I wish they would cut it out. But I find that it's worth it to just turn off the analytical part of my brain and enjoy the drama, and try not to mourn a lost opportunity to make the first purely great science fiction TV series (and yes, shows like Farscape and B5 flirted with greatness, but their flaws, like BG's, stopped them short).


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

B5 did two eps that were mirror images of each other (stealing B4, I'm not good with episode names) and I don't think there was a single continuity error...it's hard work, but it can be done... 

but you're right...ignore these things, and it's a good drama and better than a lot of things on TV right now...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Anubys said:


> B5 did two eps that were mirror images of each other (stealing B4, I'm not good with episode names) and I don


Continuity was certainly never one of B5's problems. A general surface cheesiness, that concealed the thematic depths of the show, was the biggest flaw. (Cheesiness in terms of acting, sets, and writing---JMS was a brilliant big-picture writer, but his dialog often showed a fairly juvenile sensibility, especially when dealing with romantic relationships.)


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Continuity was certainly never one of B5's problems. A general surface cheesiness, that concealed the thematic depths of the show, was the biggest flaw. (Cheesiness in terms of acting, sets, and writing---JMS was a brilliant big-picture writer, but his dialog often showed a fairly juvenile sensibility, especially when dealing with romantic relationships.)


the solution to BSG's problems seem quite obvious...JMS to the rescue!


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

BSG's dialogue is pretty cheesy at times too. Any time Adama talks to Apollo, it's like wading in a vat of cheese. Similarly, any time adama gives a speech to a bunch of pilots or before a big mission.


----------



## ihatecable (Apr 16, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> They should call Hollywood, where this amazing new technology called "make-up" has been invented...


Apollo is hogging up all the make up!


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

One more time let's hear it for fat Apollo!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

ihatecable said:


> Apollo is hogging up all the make up!


Apollo *ate* all the make up...


----------



## ihatecable (Apr 16, 2003)

Hey you go to love it when they get that camara angle underneath to get the full view of his belly (brings a tear to all us fat guy's eyes) when he's on the raptor wing,lol


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Anubys said:


> B5 did two eps that were mirror images of each other (stealing B4, I'm not good with episode names) and I don't think there was a single continuity error...it's hard work, but it can be done...
> 
> but you're right...ignore these things, and it's a good drama and better than a lot of things on TV right now...


Technically 3 episodes because the revisit was a 2-parter. And was 2 years later, so they had to work for the consistency, they couldn't just shoot it all at once.

Babylon Squared from season 1
War Without End (part 1 and 2) from season 3


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Anubys said:


> Apollo *ate* all the CHEESE...


Fixed your post!


----------



## Tangent (Feb 25, 2005)

WinBear said:


> ... I'm assuming that the Cylons are only bringing models that are known to the New Capricans so that they can keep their remaining sleeper agents well hidden.


If that was the case they wouldn't have brought the Xena - Warrior Cylon model. The fleet knew her face, but only as a human reporter. Seeing more copies of her on New Caprica is what blew her cover.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> That seems to be a running theme on the show. As a science-fiction fan (and science fan), their complete ignorance of and lack of interest in science, or even plot consistancy when dealing with science (i.e., they don't even bother to be consistant with the stuff they make up), bothered the living hell out of me until I forced myself to see the show as simply not science fiction. Then, I started enjoying it a lot more.
> 
> It's great drama. The fact that they have no interest in thinking things through, and are simply interested in the moment that's on the screen, is a problem. I wish they would cut it out. But I find that it's worth it to just turn off the analytical part of my brain and enjoy the drama, and try not to mourn a lost opportunity to make the first purely great science fiction TV series...


RDM loves you. 

That's pretty much it, and it's the impression you get listening to him talk. They don't really care about the tech, they care about the drama and the "people" story.

He often says things that are dismissive of the technology, like, "this is just enough to show you there's some advanced technology..." or something like that. And it doesn't matter how or what exactly it does.

It's just the way it is.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

why are the Cylons "stretched thin" around New Caprica? what else is there that is more important? 

why is shooting Xena in the legs make not tell people about Sharon? 

I'm full of questions today...


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Anubys said:


> why is shooting Xena in the legs make not tell people about Sharon?
> 
> I'm full of questions today...


Again, a short term approach. Short term, being relatively immobile on the floor; but not dying and popping back up at the download center does limit the ability to inform anyone you saw Sharon. But only for maybe a couple hours. That seems to be cutting it close.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Jonathan_S said:


> Technically 3 episodes because the revisit was a 2-parter. And was 2 years later, so they had to work for the consistency, they couldn't just shoot it all at once.


And there was one continuity glitch--something about what Zathras was doing when they found them. It bugged the living hell out of JMS, because he couldn't work his way around it--which made my respect for JMS increase.

Wouldn't it be great if JMS were a producer on BG, and handled science and continuity, but didn't actually write the scripts?


----------



## ihatecable (Apr 16, 2003)

ah Zathras... he was allways the quiet one.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> And there was one continuity glitch--something about what Zathras was doing when they found them. It bugged the living hell out of JMS, because he couldn't work his way around it--which made my respect for JMS increase.


actually, Zathras had the answer to the continuity glitch, but...well...no one listens to poor Zathras...he tried to warn them, he did...tk tk tk...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Jonathan_S said:


> Again, a short term approach. Short term, being relatively immobile on the floor; but not dying and popping back up at the download center does limit the ability to inform anyone you saw Sharon. But only for maybe a couple hours. That seems to be cutting it close.


oh, I understood the concept, but it's totally stupid...unless she cut out the girl's tongue, what's to stop her from screaming for help? she bought herself 5 minutes, by my estimates...had she killed her (or bound her at least!), she had the whole time of resurrection (which is a few hours at least)...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Anubys said:


> actually, Zathras had the answer to the continuity glitch, but...


Not Zathras.

Zathras!


----------



## mcdougll (Jan 27, 2003)

drew2k said:


> I can't believe Roslyn shared with Anders as much information as she did... I think Anders now knows, or at least suspects, that the baby is the hybrid. So that makes four that now know? Adama, Roslyn, Doc Coddle, and Anders?


And Roslyn's exec assistant (the one saying to the foster mother "You understand, this must be kept a secret, ..." or something similar).

Or did she get killed somwhere along the line?


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Big_Daddy said:


> Like you all, I expected Tigh to whip out his gun and shoot his wife. It'll be interesting to see what happens, if he continues to defend her as he's done in the past. I'm still interested to see how the "collaborators" like Gaeta are handled - I hope this doesn't get dropped as the story moves forward.


Again, my thought is the resistance will use Tigh's wife to pass along misinformation to the Cylons, and it will somehow figure into the arrival of Adam's rescue party.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Regarding Sharon's baby and the mother: When Roslin handed Sharon's baby over to the adoptive mother on board Galactica last season, she told her that no one must know the baby wasn't hers. It now appears the adoptive-mother and the baby are in hiding, so I wonder what Roslin told her to get her to go along so passively?


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

drew2k said:


> Regarding Sharon's baby and the mother: When Roslin handed Sharon's baby over to the adoptive mother on board Galactica last season, she told her that no one must know the baby wasn't hers. It now appears the adoptive-mother and the baby are in hiding, so I wonder what Roslin told her to get her to go along so passively?


Cylons eat babies? That could have worked!


----------



## Topher5000 (Jan 2, 2006)

danplaysbass said:


> When the insurgents attacked the firing squad did they kill all the human police officers that were there too? I can't remember. I do remember the one dude took his mask off and ran (I guess the guilt got to him).


I think there were some officers leaning against the trucks, weren't there?


----------



## Charlutz (Apr 7, 2005)

Re the continuity errors in this ep - we hold this show to pretty high standards based on how good it is. When compared to the rest of tv, it blows it out of the water, let alone tv not on a major network. I'm not apologizing for the error. I didn't like it either. Just pointing out that the reason we expect so much is because of the show's overall excellence. Nothing else on tv comes close. 24, commonly praised as one of the best shows on tv, has more leaps of logic, continuity errors and most frustrating of all since it's the premise of the show, real time errors, in one episode than BSG has in an entire season. Not that I'm comparing the two shows. They have different goals. Just pointing out that we have very high standards and BSG has managed to come very close to meeting them.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Figaro said:


> Cylons eat babies? That could have worked!


Could be! Sounds more like a spinoff, though ...


----------



## pudding7 (May 13, 2002)

Have we heard Starbuck's "kid" talk yet?

I think that little blond girl is a Cylon. How many models haven't we seen yet?


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Tangent said:


> If that was the case they wouldn't have brought the Xena - Warrior Cylon model. The fleet knew her face, but only as a human reporter. Seeing more copies of her on New Caprica is what blew her cover.


Anders saw her on Caprica. When he joined the fleet her cover was blown. It wasn't shown, but I would assume he would have shared any intelligence he had with Galactica.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

A question about "good" Sharon. Would she download if killed? And if so, would she still have loyalty to the humans?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

JimSpence said:


> A question about "good" Sharon. Would she download if killed? And if so, would she still have loyalty to the humans?


sure...why not?

it's exactly the same Consciousness, just a different body (or in this case, an identical body)...


----------



## LordFett (May 6, 2005)

PJO1966 said:


> Anders saw her on Caprica. When he joined the fleet her cover was blown. It wasn't shown, but I would assume he would have shared any intelligence he had with Galactica.


Didn't Helo see her too?



JimSpence said:


> A question about "good" Sharon. Would she download if killed? And if so, would she still have loyalty to the humans?


Remeber last season during the Farm episodes one of the other Sixes talked about "boxing" her where they stick their consciousness into a box effectivly killing them.

They would probably ressurect Sharon Agathon once, try and figure out what went wrong with her programming and then box her.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Anubys said:


> sure...why not?
> 
> it's exactly the same Consciousness, just a different body (or in this case, an identical body)...


I vaguely recall something about putting a model in hibernation from season 1's caprica scenes...?


----------



## Charlutz (Apr 7, 2005)

pudding7 said:


> Have we heard Starbuck's "kid" talk yet?
> 
> I think that little blond girl is a Cylon. How many models haven't we seen yet?


No, but she's barely 2, if that. It would be surprising if they made a kid cylon. What use would it have?

We've seen 7 models. 5 left. The seven we have seen are:

1. Doral
2. Leoben
3. Boomer
4. D'Anna Biers
5. Doctor from the Farm
6. Six/Gina
7. Brother Cavil


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Charlutz said:


> 1. Doral
> 2. Leoben
> 3. Boomer
> 4. D'Anna Biers
> ...


Doctor's name in bold above.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

Charlutz said:


> No, but she's barely 2, if that. It would be surprising if they made a kid cylon. *What use would it have?*


To gain sympathy and understanding from the human race, which is exactly how they are trying to use the little girl on Starbuck.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

jradford said:


> To gain sympathy and understanding from the human race, which is exactly how they are trying to use the little girl on Starbuck.


True. But I don't think the kid is counted as one of the original 12.


----------



## fredo (Jan 26, 2006)

When Sharon goes to the room to get the keys from the safe deposit box, Xena walks in and recognizes her right away and says "It's you". But I thought the whole point in sending Sharon down in the first place, was that she would be indistinguishable from all the other Sharon models? So she should be able to infiltrate the other cylons and get all the information the insurgents would need to escape, the keys to the grounded ships, etc. I thought they specifically mentioned that in one of the earlier episodes this season. But then why would Xena have recognized her as *that* Sharon. This and the Cally continuity error at the beginning just kinda really bugged me.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

fredo said:


> When Sharon goes to the room to get the keys from the safe deposit box, Xena walks in and recognizes her right away and says "It's you". But I thought the whole point in sending Sharon down in the first place, was that she would be indistinguishable from all the other Sharon models? So she should be able to infiltrate the other cylons and get all the information the insurgents would need to escape, the keys to the grounded ships, etc. I thought they specifically mentioned that in one of the earlier episodes this season. But then why would Xena have recognized her as *that* Sharon. This and the Cally continuity error at the beginning just kinda really bugged me.


She is indistinguishable from other skinjobs to the centurions, not skinjobs.

As for mini Starbuck, maybe she is just a baby version of 6?


----------



## ihatecable (Apr 16, 2003)

Well she could be an undercooked version of six. But then again I'm stating the obvious


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

They made a specific point of saying the *centurians* can't tell one human formed cylon from another. That she would be able to get past them, and into the facility.

By whatever means, the human formed cylons all seem to know who they're talking to at all times (would seem to be a basic requirement, since they all look identical), so it doesn't surprise me that Sharon was recognized.

-Ken


----------



## fredo (Jan 26, 2006)

Ahhh ok. I obviously remembered it wrong then that they were only indistinguishable to the Centurions and not to other skinjobs. Thanks for clearing that up for me. The Cally thing still bugs me though.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

_Well she could be an undercooked version of six. But then again I'm stating the obvious_

I would be somewhat dissapointed in the series if they could now just cook up cylon/human hybrids at will. It would immediatly make Hera somewhat moot, and foul up all sorts of plot lines.

I suspect the cylon wasn't lying about using her overies, and that it is biolically human. But I suspect the father is just some random human male, who'se sperm was obtained (one way or another), and used.

But only time will tell (I assume)

-Ken


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 12, 2005)

Just a thought but I kind of assumed that starbuck jr is a clone. I figured that is something the cylons would of mastered making spylons. I also think that would fit right in line with the contraversial storylines the show has had. If star buck jr. was some sort of hybrid I think it would make hera moot point and they would not do that.


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

drew2k said:


> Regarding Sharon's baby and the mother: When Roslin handed Sharon's baby over to the adoptive mother on board Galactica last season, she told her that no one must know the baby wasn't hers. It now appears the adoptive-mother and the baby are in hiding, so I wonder what Roslin told her to get her to go along so passively?


IIRC, when they first gave the hybrid child to the adoptive mother, they told her some made up story about the baby being from a highly respected family and her taking the child would save the family from scandal/embarrassment. Now that they are in hiding on New Caprica, I have to imagine Rosyln told her the truth (or perhaps just an updated lie).


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

vikingguy said:


> Just a thought but I kind of assumed that starbuck jr is a clone. I figured that is something the cylons would of mastered making spylons. I also think that would fit right in line with the contraversial storylines the show has had. If star buck jr. was some sort of hybrid I think it would make hera moot point and they would not do that.


I'm wondering if the child isn't just a stolen human child used to manipulate Starbuck.


----------



## Cue-Ball (Oct 8, 2002)

For what it's worth, I don't see the Chief's sudden shave to be any sort of continuity error at all. When I saw him clean shaven I immediately thought that he did it to make himself look more "upstanding", given that the cylons were just looking for excuses to imprison or execute people.


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Not only that, but when we see her running from Chief's POV, she doesn't get tossed down the hill. The blocking is completely different.


I had the same complaint. I'm the only one here at the office that caught that, though.


----------



## ihatecable (Apr 16, 2003)

kdmorse said:


> _Well she could be an undercooked version of six. But then again I'm stating the obvious_
> 
> I would be somewhat dissapointed in the series if they could now just cook up cylon/human hybrids at will. It would immediatly make Hera somewhat moot, and foul up all sorts of plot lines.


I did not say she was an undercooked hybrid. I said that she count be an undercooked version of *Six*


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

mcdougll said:


> And Roslyn's exec assistant (the one saying to the foster mother "You understand, this must be kept a secret, ..." or something similar).
> 
> Or did she get killed somwhere along the line?


No, she was in the briefing near the end.


----------



## PaulS (Sep 16, 2002)

Charlutz said:


> No, but she's barely 2, if that. It would be surprising if they made a kid cylon. What use would it have?
> 
> We've seen 7 models. 5 left. The seven we have seen are:
> 
> ...


Question : who was the black/African-Caprican (  ) guy who was sitting at the table when they were all confronting Baltar ? I didn't recognize him... I have to assume that he's yet another model, unless I'm totally missing something.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

PaulS said:


> Question : who was the black/African-Caprican guy who was sitting at the table when they were all confronting Baltar ? I didn't recognize him... I have to assume that he's yet another model, unless I'm totally missing something.


He's Simon, the doctor from the Farm episode back on Caprica.


----------



## PaulS (Sep 16, 2002)

IndyJones1023 said:


> He's Simon, the doctor from the Farm episode back on Caprica.


Wow! That was fast.

I remembered him looking differently. That explains it then. Thanks!


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

PaulS said:


> Wow! That was fast.


A lot of my dates say the same thing.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

IndyJones1023 said:


> A lot of my dates say the same thing.


You go on dates?!


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

TAsunder said:


> You go on dates?!


LOL. Yes, I like sci-fi and I date.


----------



## PaulS (Sep 16, 2002)

IndyJones1023 said:


> A lot of my dates say the same thing.


hey hey hey! wait a minute! i had no idea this was a date!


----------



## LordFett (May 6, 2005)

Mike Farrington said:


> IIRC, when they first gave the hybrid child to the adoptive mother, they told her some made up story about the baby being from a highly respected family and he r taking the child would save the family from scandal/embarrassment.


They told her that the mother was a high ranking offical and for political and religious reasons she put the baby up for adoption and that is why she couldn't disclose anything.



Cue-Ball said:


> For what it's worth, I don't see the Chief's sudden shave to be any sort of continuity error at all. When I saw him clean shaven I immediately thought that he did it to make himself look more "upstanding", given that the cylons were just looking for excuses to imprison or execute people.


I figured he was getting ready to go back on duty and wanted to look his best for the old man.

Tigh reminds me of a sailor from Moby Dick or some other early color classic.


----------



## Cue-Ball (Oct 8, 2002)

LordFett said:


> Tigh reminds me of a sailor from Moby Dick or some other early color classic.


I said the same thing to my wife last night. I think I might have even called him Captain Ahab.


----------



## LordFett (May 6, 2005)

While he doesn't look like Gregory Peck as I showed the image I sure could see Saul standing next to him in Moby Dick, or 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea.


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

Anubys said:


> sure...why not?
> 
> it's exactly the same Consciousness, just a different body (or in this case, an identical body)...


Isn't the Sharon that is currently hanging around with Caprica Six the one that fell in love with Chief? She and Caprica Six are the ones who convinced the Cylons to perform this little "experiment" on New Caprica, or at least I think I remember that being said at one point. They had both fallen in love with humans (Sharon with Chief, Caprica Six with Baltar). As a matter of fact, I think I remember them showing Chief's Sharon waking up in the bathtub thing after Callie shot her, and she seemed none too happy about it. That would lead me to believe (and agree with you) that they at least retain some of their feelings, if not all.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

jking said:


> Isn't the Sharon that is currently hanging around with Caprica Six the one that fell in love with Chief? She and Caprica Six are the ones who convinced the Cylons to perform this little "experiment" on New Caprica, or at least I think I remember that being said at one point. They had both fallen in love with humans (Sharon with Chief, Caprica Six with Baltar). As a matter of fact, I think I remember them showing Chief's Sharon waking up in the bathtub thing after Callie shot her, and she seemed none too happy about it. That would lead me to believe (and agree with you) that they at least retain some of their feelings, if not all.


Well, sort of, I think it more as if the other cylons wanted to just wipe them out and be done with it, but "Caprica 6" and Boomer have convinced them to try to "reform" them.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

Charlutz said:


> We've seen 7 models. 5 left. The seven we have seen are:
> 
> 1. Doral
> 2. Leoben
> ...


Why do they call them 'The Fives' (or similar) on New Caprica then? Because Leoben doesn't have copies of himself walking around (just one with Starbuck) and they only see Doral/Boomer/D'anna/Cavil and Simon walk around typically? And there's only 2 Six'?

When Baltar's 'real' Six (the regenerated Gina, who nuked Cloud Nine) was shot in the head, did she regenerate with the same persona as before? She was the one who survived interrogation on the Pegasus and was much more sympathetic to the humans (wanting to convert them) and seemed a bit more timid than In Baltar's Head Six, right? Have we ever seen another Six other than those 2 on New Caprica (not counting Shelley Godfrey, who vanished into thin air on Galactica)?


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Annoyiong that when Callie was running away she just so happens to run right towards the sniper and just so happens to not even once break away from that heading or go down into a depression so that the sniper could get a clear shot. Yeah, right. 

Does anyone else think that Leoben was the one who injured Starbuck Jr.? Starbuck is in the bathroom, and all we hear is the kid crying, Starbuck goes to the stairs and sees the kid laying on the stairs bloody. Leoben could have come back into the apartment and pushed SJ down the stairs to get Starbuck Senior to care for the kid.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

jschuur said:


> When Baltar's 'real' Six (the regenerated Gina, who nuked Cloud Nine) was shot in the head, did she regenerate with the same persona as before?


Baltar's real Six was regenerated on Caprica, where she lived as a war hero until she became part of the occupation force on New Caprica. Gina was another Six altogether.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Actually, Gina is not the Six who blew up cloud nine is she? Gina is the one who was on pegasus I thought?

Oh wait, there was yet another one who showed up on galactica in like episode 5 or something right? That's the one I was thinking of.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Gina was being held prisoner on Pegasus, but was smuggled out. She was then in hiding on a ship. She then took the nuke that Baltar gave her and used it to nuke Cloud Nine.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

I agree, what ever happened to the other 6 though?


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Baltar's real Six was regenerated on Caprica, where she lived as a war hero until she became part of the occupation force on New Caprica. Gina was another Six altogether.


Right, crazy Gina Pegasus Six hasn't reappeared yet. And I wonder if she will with whole bit about Resurrection ships and being out of range. That conciousness is entirely gone... I think.

It does get confusing though...

Caprica Six --- War Hero Six --- Six with Baltar on New Caprica --- shot and regened there.

Pegasus Six --- Gina --- nuke

Six in Baltar's head --- arguably Caprica Six, but somehow not

That random six with glasses that showed on Galactica once in season one?

Galactica Boomer (with Chief) --- shot, resurrected as war hero --- now with the Cyclons on New Caprica

Caprica Boomer (with Helo) --- gave birth, imprisoned --- now with Galactica and on New Caprica

I believe the only other one we traced was D'Anna who was betrayed by Caprica Six and Galactica Boomer and is now on New Caprica with them both.

phew.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Remember, they also mentioned that there was something wrong with the Boomer model...she didn't think properly and gave in too much to emotions...this is what made her a perfect candidate to fall in love with Helo...and makes her susceptible to change allegiance...


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

I don't think I'll be able to post here anymore. My head just exploded.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

jschuur said:


> I don't think I'll be able to post here anymore. My head just exploded.


"Clean-up in Aisle 133."


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

scottykempf said:


> Does anyone else think that Leoben was the one who injured Starbuck Jr.? Starbuck is in the bathroom, and all we hear is the kid crying, Starbuck goes to the stairs and sees the kid laying on the stairs bloody. Leoben could have come back into the apartment and pushed SJ down the stairs to get Starbuck Senior to care for the kid.


I had the same thought.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

jschuur said:


> Why do they call them 'The Fives' (or similar) on New Caprica then? Because Leoben doesn't have copies of himself walking around (just one with Starbuck) and they only see Doral/Boomer/D'anna/Cavil and Simon walk around typically? And there's only 2 Six'?


Actually I believe the doctor was referring to a specific model of skinjob when he said "one of the Fives got himself cut up".

Just like Gena is a Six, and the candy craving oracle identified D'Anna Biers (Xena) as a Three, one of the male versions (Doral, Leoben, Simon, Brother Cavil) must now be know to be model Five.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Wow, it must be something to have 3 six's in love with you. If only he could get them all in the room together...


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

scottykempf said:


> Does anyone else think that Leoben was the one who injured Starbuck Jr.? Starbuck is in the bathroom, and all we hear is the kid crying, Starbuck goes to the stairs and sees the kid laying on the stairs bloody. Leoben could have come back into the apartment and pushed SJ down the stairs to get Starbuck Senior to care for the kid.


I don't buy this theory. Not that the cylons wouldn't do something this cruel. Just doesn't sound right to me for some reason.

I think the biggest question is who or what this kid is in the first place. Is it a cylon? Is it a hybrid? Is it some kind of clone? Hopefully they'll answer this soon.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

It can't be your standard human/cylon hybrid due to the age. The boomer / helo baby is much younger despite being theoretically born within a few months of when starbuck was on caprica. So it would need to have been incubated in a vat or something for a while.


----------



## ihatecable (Apr 16, 2003)

Vito the TiVo said:


> Right, crazy Gina Pegasus Six hasn't reappeared yet. And I wonder if she will with whole bit about Resurrection ships and being out of range. That conciousness is entirely gone... I think.
> 
> It does get confusing though...
> 
> ...


Ive mentioned this before, right after Cap Six got capped (no pun intended). Six in Baltars head made her first and only appearance this season so far.

Also since the resurrection ship was destroyed, did Gina get regened or did she really die when she nuked the ship?


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

ihatecable said:


> Ive mentioned this before, right after Cap Six got capped (no pun intended). Six in Baltars head made her first and only appearance this season so far.
> 
> Also since the resurrection ship was destroyed, did Gina get regened or did she really die when she nuked the ship?


I think Gina actually died. Galactica had destroyed the regeneration ship that was trailing them. They were too far from Caprica for Gina to be regenerated.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

ihatecable said:


> Ive mentioned this before, right after Cap Six got capped (no pun intended). Six in Baltars head made her first and only appearance this season so far.
> 
> Also since the resurrection ship was destroyed, did Gina get regened or did she really die when she nuked the ship?


since the Gina in Baltar's head is a manifestation of his neurosis, it makes perfect sense that she appeared as soon as the real one was gone...especially since he was in a VERY stressful situation...so it may not mean anything beyond that...


----------



## ihatecable (Apr 16, 2003)

Anubys said:


> since the Gina in Baltar's head is a manifestation of his neurosis, it makes perfect sense that she appeared as soon as the real one was gone...especially since he was in a VERY stressful situation...so it may not mean anything beyond that...


First off Gina was the Pegasus Six that he freed and ultimately nuked Cloud Nine.

I would have accepted your premise except Baltar was in Cap Six's head after she was downloaded on Caprica making me think there is a little more there than simple neurosis.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

TAsunder said:


> Wow, it must be something to have 3 six's in love with you. If only he could get them all in the room together...


He'd have a devil of a good time.


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> It can't be your standard human/cylon hybrid due to the age. The boomer / helo baby is much younger despite being theoretically born within a few months of when starbuck was on caprica. So it would need to have been incubated in a vat or something for a while.


GREAT POINT! I didn't think of that. The age doesn't make sense. So she must be some type of cylon. Maybe a cylon with some of Starbuck's DNA?

That doesn't make total sense, though. I can't see one of the "12" being a little girl and, from the tone of past shows, it doesn't seem like it would be that easy to create a cylon just to win the love of some human.

Hopefully they will explain this soon but right now I see a lot of holes in this plotline.


----------



## Charlutz (Apr 7, 2005)

Supfreak26 said:


> GREAT POINT! I didn't think of that. The age doesn't make sense. So she must be some type of cylon. Maybe a cylon with some of Starbuck's DNA?
> 
> That doesn't make total sense, though. I can't see one of the "12" being a little girl and, from the tone of past shows, it doesn't seem like it would be that easy to create a cylon just to win the love of some human.
> 
> Hopefully they will explain this soon but right now I see a lot of holes in this plotline.


I don't see why there has to be a plot hole. What if Leoben lied and it isn't Starbuck's kid? I'm not exactly making a leap there. Leoben lies in an effort to make people question themselves. It's what he does.


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

Supfreak26 said:


> GREAT POINT! I didn't think of that. The age doesn't make sense. So she must be some type of cylon. Maybe a cylon with some of Starbuck's DNA?
> 
> That doesn't make total sense, though. I can't see one of the "12" being a little girl and, from the tone of past shows, it doesn't seem like it would be that easy to create a cylon just to win the love of some human.
> 
> Hopefully they will explain this soon but right now I see a lot of holes in this plotline.


And the DNA match was proved when exactly?


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

Charlutz said:


> I don't see why there has to be a plot hole. What if Leoben lied and it isn't Starbuck's kid? I'm not exactly making a leap there. Leoben lies in an effort to make people question themselves. It's what he does.


So who is the kid? Where did she come from? Maybe a human child stolen from her parents (or orphaned) and raised over the past year by the cylons? That's certainly possible.

Maybe 'holes' was too harsh of a word.


----------



## orgus (Apr 29, 2002)

Supfreak26 said:


> So who is the kid? Where did she come from?


Why can't she be cylon model 11 (or whatever)? There's no reason to think that the cylons, who created hot females and ugly old males, wouldn't create cute kids as well...

One of the first things I thought when they introduced the girl was wondering if she's a cylon, already somewhere in (or even in multiple places throughout) the fleet, pretending to be an orphan?

-Orgus


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

balboa dave said:


> He'd have a devil of a good time.


Thanks for the chuckle!


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

markz said:


> Thanks for the chuckle!


You're welcome. I'm just glad someone got the reference.


----------

